# CobbUSA getting more Lokkii Charcoal disks



## Caslon

CobbUSA  http://www.cobbq.com/cobb-fire-and-smoke.html emailed me saying they will be shipping them late Oct. 2011.
They were available 2 years ago in the US, but have since vanished from any vendor here in the US.  I culled the net for about 4 hours using any means possible to purchase them. Europe has plenty (for some odd reason). I ended up buying some on eBay (rarely auctioned) but they haven't arrived yet. They came to about $3 per disk, shipping included. The ones from Cobb will cost $3 per + shipping.

Coconut shell instant light charcoal disks in action. Different brand, same design:
How to light KingsGrill with one match stick? - YouTube


----------



## pacanis

hmmmm


----------



## Caslon

pacanis said:


> hmmmm



hmmmm? It was just a heads up for US Cobb Grill users. I've seen many a post elsewhere of Cobb Grill users lamenting they can't get them anymore.

Now they can, err, in about a month. It'll probably be the only place you can order them within the United States, which to me is mind boggling. I saw many a pic of asian warehouses with tons in boxes stacked to the ceiling waiting for a distributor.


----------



## Caslon

Caslon said:


> hmmmm? It was just a heads up for US Cobb Grill users. I've seen many a post elsewhere of Cobb Grill users lamenting they can't get them anymore.
> 
> Now they can, err, in about a month. It'll probably be the only place you can order them within the United States, which to me is mind boggling. I saw many a pic of asian warehouses with tons in boxes stacked to the ceiling waiting for a distributor.



Edit: I'm a gadget freak and I find this method of gadget bbq'ing on a smaller scale almost a hobby of mine each summer.  

About these bbq Cobb fuel disks, they're the instant lite kind and probably have a shelf life.  Even so, I think they're neat, literally.


----------



## pacanis

I didn't know that Cobb grills used a proprietary fuel.


----------



## roadfix

pacanis said:


> I didn't know that Cobb grills used a proprietary fuel.


They don't.  You can use ordinary briquettes.


I almost ordered a Cobb grill a few weeks ago when Woot had it as their featured product for a day.


----------



## pacanis

roadfix said:


> They don't. You can use ordinary briquettes.
> 
> 
> I almost ordered a Cobb grill a few weeks ago when Woot had it as their featured product for a day.


 
I haven't looked at on (online) in a few years. I _thought_ I remembered them using regular charcoal... I sure hope all those Cobb grill users weren't waiting on that one particular fuel.


----------



## Caslon

The Cobb DOES use ordinary charcoal, but there is an ease of use factor using one briquette, especially if camping where you don't want to haul along a bag of charcoal, a firestarter, lighter fluid.


----------



## FrankZ

I don't want to sound too skeptical but they want $12.50 for 4 briquettes?    That seems a tad excessive to me.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Caslon

FrankZ said:


> That seems a tad excessive to me.  Am I missing something?



No...not really.  The grill itself is rather pricey as well. Some may buy those pricey briquettes for special occasions like camping or boating and use regular charcoal for everyday grilling.


----------



## roadfix

It's a cool little cooker though...  
This one guy on another bbq forum smoked a fatty in one for close to 8 hours using just one handful of briquettes.


----------



## roadfix

I just pulled the trigger on a silver one.  One day deal at Woot....$69 ....until they're gone.   Amazon sells the same unit for $120.  

Woot® : One Day, One Deal


----------



## pacanis

That's a heckuva deal, Roadie. I bet it will be fun to play around with.
I'd love to get one just to have a mini smoker, but I see no way to control temps. Those things don't have vents you can damper, do they?


----------



## roadfix

pacanis said:


> That's a heckuva deal, Roadie. I bet it will be fun to play around with.
> I'd love to get one just to have a mini smoker, but I see no way to control temps. Those things don't have vents you can damper, do they?



I thought about that too, and I'm sure I can modify it slightly by adding a controllable vent.

In tandem with this Woot deal Cobb USA is offering 50% off on all accessories so I  jumped on that deal too and ordered 3 essential items for the grill.
The Cobb USA discount code is "wootdeal23".


----------



## pacanis

roadfix said:


> I thought about that too, and I'm sure I can modify it slightly by adding a controllable vent.
> 
> In tandem with this Woot deal Cobb USA is offering 50% off on all accessories so I jumped on that deal too and ordered 3 essential items for the grill.
> The Cobb USA discount code is "wootdeal23".


 
Cobb's discount makes it more appealing, as a few of the reviews I just read says there are a couple must have items. It should be fun.


----------



## Caslon

Congrats on your new gadget.

I just received my Cobb Grill dome extender. Now I can use my small chicken roasting stand without it hitting the top of the dome and preventing it from seating closed. I'm pretty sure a full sized roaster stand wouldn't fit, even with the dome extender. I can use the roasting rack for full sized chickens.

Two quick tips:  EZ OFF Fume Free oven cleaner makes clean up a snap with no elbow grease. I used ajax and other cleaners that wouldn't even phase the baked on brown haze.  EZ OFF cleaned it in minutes.

The roasting rack can be easily secured to the grilling plate. Once it's seated on the grill plate, cut up 4 wooden skewers and force them into the wire feet that protrude below the plate. Now when you use the prong tool to remove the plate to add coals, the wire roasting rack won't awkwardly lift up also.

Don't forget that Cobb will be getting in more Lokkii charcoal disks soon.
There's a box of 48 on eBay right now for $65 free shipping. A good deal if they are still relatively fresh stock ($1.50 ea).
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lokkii-BBQ-...ltDomain_0&hash=item4cfa3e7bab#ht_2578wt_1393


----------



## Caslon

roadfix said:


> I thought about that too, and I'm sure I can modify it slightly by adding a controllable vent.
> 
> In tandem with this Woot deal Cobb USA is offering 50% off on all accessories so I  jumped on that deal too and ordered 3 essential items for the grill.
> The Cobb USA discount code is "wootdeal23".



I suppose you could just stuff some dome holes with aluminum foil, however I would think the existing upward airflow probably needs to be maintained for maximum heat and efficiency, by design.
Also, some people drill out more holes on the grill plate for more direct heat. I might do the same.


----------



## roadfix

I ordered the dome extender, the fenced roasting rack, and the fry pan.

I also saw that video on U Tube where the guy drilled out the diffuser pan.  I think he was doing a whole rack of ribs.  The drippings will hit the coals but some like it that way, in addition to the direct heat.

I think you can even cook corn on the Cobb....

I'm pretty sure I'm going to have fun with my new gadget...))


----------



## Rob Babcock

I gave that Cobb on Woot! the ol' hairy eyeball for awhile but didn't pull the trigger.  Dang, not I wish I would have!  I didn't realize that's about 1/2 price.  Woot! has a lot of good deals.  And I have at least 50 Woot! shirts!


----------



## roadfix

I received my new toy I ordered from Woot yesterday.  The accessories for the cooker which I had ordered separately from Cobb USA came in yesterday as well.
Now I need to decide what I'm going to cook in it this weekend...))))


----------



## pacanis

Geez, it took almost two weeks for me to get my Woot T-shirts...

Congrats on the new toy.


----------



## roadfix

pacanis said:


> Geez, it took almost two weeks for me to get my Woot T-shirts...
> 
> Congrats on the new toy.



Yeah, 2 weeks for shipping is too long, even if shipping is free on T-shirts.

I might do some baby back ribs on the Cobb for its first cook.


----------



## pacanis

roadfix said:


> Yeah, 2 weeks for shipping is too long, even if shipping is free on T-shirts.
> 
> I might do some baby back ribs on the Cobb for its first cook.


 
Don't forget to change your sig


----------



## Caslon

roadfix said:


> Yeah, 2 weeks for shipping is too long, even if shipping is free on T-shirts.
> 
> I might do some baby back ribs on the Cobb for its first cook.



Ribs and chicken are my main meats for the Cobb. Steak is a waste on the grill plate, tri-tip roasts do well tho.
I suggest you go easy on adding wood chips for smoke as anything you cook will turn out like smoked ham. A small amount goes a long way. 

After checking on shipping costs for the Lokkii briquettes, man, very pricey.
With shipping it comes to ten bucks a disk.  I bought some cheaper on eBay but they were punk and I got a refund. Regular charcoal is ok, but I really liked the convenience of the one Lokkii disk that wasn't bad. It's such a shame Europe and Canada have stockpiles, but the US doesn't have any.  I'm not going to be ordering Lokkii from Cobb, way too pricey.


----------



## roadfix

Caslon said:


> Ribs and chicken are my main meats for the Cobb. Steak is a waste on the grill plate, tri-tip roasts do well tho.
> I suggest you go easy on adding wood chips for smoke as anything you cook will turn out like smoked ham. A small amount goes a long way.
> .


Thanks for that tip.  I have some hickory and cherry chunks on hand.  With a small chamber like that I figured it can get pretty smokey if not careful.
As for fuel I'll use Stubb's natural hardwood briquettes.

I plan on doing tri tips also.  
I like some crisp on my chicken skin.  I'll try chicken on it as well.


----------



## chopper

roadfix said:


> I received my new toy I ordered from Woot yesterday. The accessories for the cooker which I had ordered separately from Cobb USA came in yesterday as well.
> Now I need to decide what I'm going to cook in it this weekend...))))


 It looks fun.  I wish I had one to play with.  What is it called???


----------



## Caslon

chopper said:


> It looks fun.  I wish I had one to play with.  What is it called???



The Cobb Grill. Invented in South Africa.  It gets its name from using corn cobbs as a fuel in places that have little wood resources or fuel.


----------



## chopper

Thanks. It looks fun!  I just love all of the different gadgets related to cooking, smoking, baking, etc.


----------



## roadfix

*Rib FAIL first cook*

The very first cook on my new Cobb grill was a total FAIL.  I cut down a rack of spareribs so  they'll fit on the rack then realized on second thought I should have simply rolled the entire slab and skewered it for a better, cleaner fit.  First FAIL.

After I started the coals I waited a few minutes before putting on the ribs.  The cooker eventually settled at around 260F and slowly crept up to 300F at the third hour.  Not bad.  I let the ribs cook without checking for 4+ hours.  Second FAIL.    I should have checked the ribs at the third hour.  Also, I knew the water reservoir had dried out by that point.  
The ribs came out a bit charred on the underside and pretty dry overall, but eatable, mostly due to the dry rub I used...lol...  Sorry, no photos of the failed ribs.   

I think I basically need to cut down on fuel quantity and check on the meat periodically on the next cook.

But overall so far I like this cooker.


----------



## pacanis

You are an honest man Roadfix.
Better luck next time. Now you have a starting point upon which to tweak.


----------



## roadfix

My wife told me the little cooker turned out some great pork rinds....

I'm going to give it another go this weekend.  I've got another slab of ribs in the fridge.


----------



## pacanis

Pork rinds... ouch.
lol


----------



## Caslon

pacanis said:


> You are an honest man Roadfix.
> Better luck next time. Now you have a starting point upon which to tweak.



Cook time and temp is a bit of a learning curve. Lump charcoal burns a bit hotter than regular briquettes. 2.5 hours with less lump charcoal is a pretty good set and forget method (baste and glaze last 30 min). While not as 1-2-3 easy, having some coals ready to add (using less to begin with) 3/4 into your cooking time is not a bad idea. You can cook longer, and yet be sure to get the sauce to glaze at the end. You wanna flip the ribs once if you can.

I don't consider ribs to be as "set and forget" as stand roasting a chicken or a tri-tip roast, etc.


----------

